# The (frustrating) road to getting Sage's championship



## dogfaeries

No, we aren't there yet. 

My beautiful girl still needs both of her majors. We are all singled out at 9 points. She has 2 Best of Breeds (both good sized entries, one of them over 3 specials), a couple of Best Opposites. To be fair, she has been shown very sparingly, and until last weekend has only been in two shows that even HAD majors. She went Reserve at one of those majors (to my other dog, LOL). 

Last weekend I drove to Little Rock, Arkansas. Both days were 4 point majors. Both days she wins a large Open class. Both days she goes RESERVE. It was sooooo maddening. Aarghhh!!!  Even more maddening when your competitors come up to you and say your bitch should've won. :crazy:

In two weeks I go to Monroe, Louisiana. The breed counts came out today. One day is a 4 point major, the other 3 days it's 5 point majors. OMG. Four chances for a major. Now I'm nervous! 

(I know the vast majority of you all think that this AKC championship stuff is stupid, but hey, it's one thing that I'm doing. And it's driving me nuts  ...)

On a different note, if Carly will ever get out of heat, she's starting in nosework classes. Ya!


----------



## sitstay

I am sorry, this adds nothing to your discussion, but I wanted to say that I relive my conformation showing days through your posts!

Thank you!!!
Sheilah


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks! I love it and I hate it, LOL.


----------



## Jax08

Not to detract from Carly's accomplishments...but WHEN did you get that cutie in your avatar!


----------



## gsdsar

You can do it. Nothing worth earning is easily done!!! You have a gorgeous girl!!! Keep at it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Jax08 said:


> Not to detract from Carly's accomplishments...but WHEN did you get that cutie in your avatar!


That is Russell. I've had him since he was 9 or 10 weeks old. He will be 6 months old next week and is the most hilarious puppy ever. He's very cheerful.  And super confident.


----------



## Merciel

dogfaeries said:


> I know the vast majority of you all think that this AKC championship stuff is stupid


No _way,_ I think it's really neat! I don't know ANYTHING about conformation and I would love to learn more. Getting a blow-by-blow of how it actually all goes down, and how much work goes into a championship, is totally fascinating to me! And getting that insight gives me a lot more respect for just how grueling a show schedule is. 

So, I mean, if I get to make requests (which I'm not sure I do, so please feel free to ignore this!): more details! MOOORRREE.

Talk to me like I'm stupid: what's a major? What's a Best of Opposite? (Best of Breed seems pretty intuitive, at least!) What do people mean when they talk about a "major breaking"? Is it a big deal or just like a Utility NQ, i.e., a thing that you expect to happen as part of the grind? Do you get any warning before it's going to happen, or do you show up at the grounds and only find out on the day of the event?

And post pictures!!


----------



## doggiedad

you're frustrated about what? you said you've shown her sparingly.
you've shown her sparingly and she's winning. look at your success.


----------



## Xeph

Diane, I feel your pain! I am desperately wanting to get Wesson's second major, and not only can I NOT find majors, she is naked as a jay bird!


----------



## dogfaeries

I'll start at the beginning.  Dog Show 101

When you show your dog, it's separated by sexes. Bitches show against bitches and dogs against dogs. There are several puppy classes you can enter, as well as Novice, Bred By Exhibitor, Amateur Owner Handler, American Bred, Open. Pick the appropriate puppy one, or one where you feel your dog will do best. Sage has gone from American Bred to Open. She's 3 years old now, and I think she fits in the Open class. 

So.... The 1st place winners of each of these classes go back in for Winners. The one that is picked for Winners is the one that gets the points towards their championship. That's it. Nobody else. They also pick a Reserve Winners, which is sort of like 1st runner up, or as my breeder calls it - "first loser". It makes you crazy, those stupid purple and white reserve ribbons. 

Now it's time for the Best of Breed competition. All the Champions and the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch compete with each other for Best of Breed. The judge picks Best of Breed. If the BOB is a dog, then the judge will pick a bitch from the rest of the Best of Breed competition to go Best Opposite Sex (and the reverse is true). The judge will also pick Best of Winners from the two that went Winners from the classes. The judge can also award a Select to a dog and a bitch, and that counts towards Grand Championship points, but that's another thing altogether. I have demonstrated this whole thing with shampoo and cologne bottles at work for a friend of mine who can't keep all this stuff straight. "Now this cologne bottle is the Winners Bitch…" 

Okay, now the whole point system nightmare. 

From the AKC website: 
"_The American Kennel Club requires a dog to obtain a total of 15 points with two major wins (a major win is worth three points or higher) to become a champion. The majors must be won under different judges and at least one other judge must award some of the remaining points – so you need to win under at least three different judges._"

That sounds easy enough, but no, LOL. 

Each state where you show your dog has different numbers for what constitutes a major. And it is determined each year by the entries in each breed. Every breed has different numbers for a major. For example it only takes 7 Border Collie bitches to make a 3 point major in Oklahoma, but it takes 16 GSD bitches to make that same 3 point major. We consequently hate the BC people (just kidding). That's why, when we win, my friends in other breeds are shocked that our win wasn't a major. It takes a boatload of GSDs to get a major where I live. The show that I'm going to next - Monroe, Louisiana - has 20 bitches entered on that Sunday. In Louisiana, _that_ is a 5 point major. In Oklahoma, it would be a 4 point major. But it doesn't make any difference - 3, 4, 5 pt majors - you _have_ to have 2 of them to finish.

Okay, building MAJORS. Argh.

You call everyone you know that has a GSD. You get your handler to call the other handlers and find out where everyone is going. You _beg_ everyone to go to the same show. This is called "building a major".

Now that everyone is supposedly on board with the plan, you make your entries. Entries close at noon on a Wednesday. You haunt the superintendent's website waiting for the breed counts to come out (usually Fri morning). If the numbers you need are there, then congrats, you have succeeded in building your major. If it is a major on the nose (say you need 16 and there is 16) you hope and pray that everyone shows up. If someone doesn't show up, or their dog gets excused, THAT is breaking a major. And it makes you want to scream "noooooooooooo!!". If you ONLY need majors (like my Sage) and it isn't a major, you just don't go to that show. No sense showing and possibly taking the points from someone else who can use them. Basically you have tossed your entry fees out the window.


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> Diane, I feel your pain! I am desperately wanting to get Wesson's second major, and not only can I NOT find majors, she is naked as a jay bird!


And THAT is what is so frustrating! _Everyone_ needs majors. You can't finish a dog without them, so why is it so darn hard to scrape a major together?? Are there too many little shows each weekend, and everyone just scatters? I'm driving 7 and a half hours to Monroe, to show for 4 days because of those 4 majors. And Monroe is a scary place. Just saying. If I don't come away with at least one of those majors, I'm switching breeds (just kidding). 

I swear I couldn't get out of Little Rock fast enough last weekend, after getting those two 4 point major reserves. We had two breeders come up to us, that had a total of 10 bitches entered between the two of them, tell us that they were shocked that she hadn't won. Both days they said this. I wanted to scream and kick and throw myself on the ground, and just have a big temper tantrum.  And it cost me a lovely $500 plus for that little jaunt to Arkansas. 

ARGHHHH.

Sorry your dog is naked. If I see one hair float off of Sage, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Merciel

Sheesh, that sounds like an ordeal! Thank you for the explanation, though, that helps me a lot. 

So, uh, what's the fun part? (I'm not judging, I'm seriously asking. Enlighten me! I do competition obedience. Do you know how _boring_ that seems to outside observers? Spending months to get a marginally straighter Sit and cleaner Heel, _that's_ a thrill a minute.  )


----------



## dogfaeries

Merciel said:


> So, uh, what's the fun part? (I'm not judging, I'm seriously asking. Enlighten me! I do competition obedience. Do you know how _boring_ that seems to outside observers? Spending months to get a marginally straighter Sit and cleaner Heel, _that's_ a thrill a minute.  )


In spite of all the hassle, I love going to shows. Okay, I hate getting up at 5:00 am to groom our dogs, but I love the anticipation of showing. Of maybe winning. Of seeing my lovely dog flying around the ring. Hanging out with my friends, watching other breeds show, watching the Groups. And it's nice to get to see some top dogs too. Dogs we hear about, and have been curious to see.

And I absolutely love sharing a hotel room with my friends. As silly as it sounds, I love it. Dogs in crates all over the hotel room, eating snacks and watching Big Bang Theory reruns on the TV. 

In November, I'm planning to show Carly as a special for the first time. (A "special" is a champion that you are showing in Best of Breed competition.) Give that Grand Championship a shot. Her litter sister is a GCH, so why not! I am going to enter her in Springfield MO under Jimmy Moses. I think it would be an absolute hoot to show to him. I don't care if he loves or hates my dog, I just think it will be fun. I'm praying Sage is finished by then, LOL.


----------



## Xeph

I could also do without the early mornings, but man do I love the finesse and panache of the AKC ring.

Diane, am I going to see you at the national?


----------



## Merciel

It doesn't sound silly at all. When you put it that way, it sounds like a pretty awesome grown-up slumber party. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing more of your adventures!


----------



## Xeph

You should hear plenty  The national is in October. I'll be in attendance with most of my crew.


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> I could also do without the early mornings, but man do I love the finesse and panache of the AKC ring.
> 
> Diane, am I going to see you at the national?


I wish!! Too far for me to go this year. But the national will be in Gray Summitt, MO for the next three years, so that is very doable. Maybe I'll enter Carly.  Maybe I should ask my handler if she wants to go to the national. Maybe I need my head examined, LOL.

And I know what you mean about the AKC ring. People can badmouth it all they want, but when your dog is in the ring, man oh man, it's pretty cool. It's especially amazing to see your dog in the Groups. I got goosebumps when Carly took off around the ring in the herding group. That girl can move.

I also have Russell. He will be 6 months old next week, and he is soooo nice. I only hope he pans out. I'm seriously thinking of sitting on him until he is about 3 years old. I really don't want to waste money showing a lanky boy. In the meantime, I guess he can start on a different career. I've FINALLY found a trainer about 45 minutes from me that does everything I'm looking for, from obedience to agility to rally to nosework. And trains the way I love. So excited to start this!


----------



## Merciel

I'll be there for at least part of one day, although I don't know how much I can realistically promise, given that it's happening the week after I get back from vacation and so I'll have a ton of stuff to catch up on at work.

BUT if you're there on whatever day(s) I can manage to swing by, I will definitely try to say hi and cheer you (all of you!) on. Least I can do for the education and insights you all have given me.


----------



## dogfaeries

Merciel said:


> It doesn't sound silly at all. When you put it that way, it sounds like a pretty awesome grown-up slumber party.


LOLOL it is.


----------



## dogfaeries

Merciel said:


> And post pictures!!


I don't have many photos at dog shows, except for win photos. However I have a few of the girls being groomed at the shows...


----------



## Samba

Strange activity isn't it? We have several reserves, some major reserves. And now two whole points. I will not speak of the cost of those two points and am going to write some more checks next month unless I come to my senses. 
I guess if there were not about a dozen other dog events I want to spend entry money on I wouldn't mind it so much, but it is getting less fun! LOL

I will see you in Gray Summit a few times! Just up the road from me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Dog Faeries I think the AKC conformation ring is cool. I went to a specialty near where I live during the Steel valley cluster. Very cool. I can only imagine what it would be like to see your dog winning. when you show next I hope your major is built and you take it all. Do you get additional points if you win group ?


----------



## Xeph

^^Sad I missed you D&L. I was at that show


----------



## CMorton

Diane-

Sounds like the results you are getting from her previous shows she must be ready, it's just all in the timing.
You'll totally get there 

Catherine


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm sitting in the hotel room in Monroe, Louisiana right now. We show at 9:00 am. Tomorrow it's a 4 point major. We'll see how it all shakes out! Sage looks good and is very bouncy, LOL.


----------



## Merciel

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## dogfaeries

CMorton said:


> Diane-
> 
> Sounds like the results you are getting from her previous shows she must be ready, it's just all in the timing.
> You'll totally get there
> 
> Catherine



I hope so! I really feel like this girl deserves to be a champion.


----------



## WVGSD

Diane:

I am just starting conformation with my girl and know your emotions. I started showing another breed in conformation in 1994 and have now added a German Shepherd to my repertoire. My girl just got her first two singles and we will spend 2014 trying to get more points .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just checking inDog Faeries? How did Sage do?


----------



## CMorton

Good Luck!!


----------



## dogfaeries

That lovely Sagey went Winners bitch this morning for a 4 point major! Woo hoo! :wild:

When she won, my friend and I looked at each other. "What?? We won? A major?". I hiked over to the ring steward and had her count the bitches that were shown, LOL. Yep. it's a 4 point major. We are so goofy. So.... the next three days are 5 point majors. If that girl could pick up another win this weekend, we can take home another champion.


----------



## CeCe

Congratulations! Sage is so beautiful. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Merciel

Yaaay!! Congrats!

I will demand a total blow-by-blow once your epic weekend is concluded.


----------



## dogfaeries

I will be glad to oblige. Winning today has already made the trip to Louisiana SO worth it!


----------



## Sprout

Congrats Diane!!!
Fantastic victory!


----------



## Magwart

Congrats! I'm glad my home state is being good to you. If Monroe weren't several hours a way, I'd have loved to come watch.


----------



## Andaka

Congrats to you and Sage!


----------



## CMorton

YAYAYA!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

*and the dog show weekend is over*

Soooo... we ended up with a 4 point major and a major reserve. Definitely worth the long trip to Louisiana for that major! Those major reserves though are killing me. Out of the last 2 shows (Little Rock and Monroe) Sage has gotten 3 of them. Arghhh. 

Right now she sits at 13 points with one 4 point major (and 4 major reserves). That championship is just taunting me...


----------



## CMorton

YAY!! Awesome news on that first major though, that second will come along!


----------



## dogfaeries

We were pretty ridiculous this weekend. 
We brought 4 shepherds and 4 mini long haired dachshunds with us, and were only showing one dog. That minivan was packed to the gills!


*Sage getting ready before the show this morning, and not exactly loving it.*










*The shepherds out in the ex-pens at the show site. 
Sage, Carly, Russell and Birdie*










*Those silly dachs. 
One is getting ready to show this fall, one is a pet (with championship points), one needs one point to finish her championship, and the other is a champion (who is the mother of the other three).*


----------



## dogfaeries

CMorton said:


> YAY!! Awesome news on that first major though, that second will come along!


Thank you! We are already trying to figure out where the next closet major may be. The phone calls begin, LOL!


----------



## Xeph

> Out of the last 2 shows (Little Rock and Monroe) Sage has gotten 3 of them. Arghhh.


Oh man, I know that feeling! Mirada was the reserve queen :-/ Never got a single point, but I had enough Reserve Ribbons to fill a tub, LOL! Sometimes it feels like it would be better not to have even placed in the class than to get another damned purple and white ribbon!

HUGE congrats on the major! Very very nice!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Congrats to you and Sage.


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> Oh man, I know that feeling! Mirada was the reserve queen :-/ Never got a single point, but I had enough Reserve Ribbons to fill a tub, LOL! Sometimes it feels like it would be better not to have even placed in the class than to get another damned purple and white ribbon!
> 
> HUGE congrats on the major! Very very nice!



A friend told me that she had enough reserve ribbons to make a prom dress. 

When Sage went reserve yesterday, the judge clearly had a hard time deciding between her and the AmBred bitch. Run them around the ring, change the order, run them around the ring, change the order, down and back, down and back, around the ring again. OMG just PICK ONE!! When she pointed to the AmBred bitch, my handler mouthed "I am SO sorry" at me. Afterwards, it seemed that half the people at ringside liked Sage best, and the other half liked the AmBred. The judge said that it could've gone either way, that it really was a toss-up. Well I wish it had "tossed" in our direction, LOL! 

I REALLY wanted to finish her this weekend, and we were oh so close, but all in all, it was a good weekend. We wanted to win, and see some nice dogs, which we did. Always fun to see Lenny and Ike (Can GV Am Sel GCh Karizma's Ike of Edale) in the ring...


----------

